# The 'Annoying questions that pop up on here time and time again' Thread



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Right this is a thread dedicated to people whove no idea about the pets theyve bought and decided not to research em : victory: its for the really daft questions that ive seen on here recently so ill go 1st (this isnt flaming anyone for asking for help its just me tryna compile a list for a good sticky btw)

1. Help my tarantulas on its back is it dead.
2. My chile bloomin rose isnt eating.

Feel free to add to the list lol


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Which one should i buy next:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

DannyB said:


> Which one should i buy next:whistling2: :lol2:


:lol2: loads of these actually.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

Red knee not eating?
Can tarantulas eat chocolate?
Are spiders poisonous?

another one i keep getting asked, not on here though
question-'how many tarantulas you got'
me- 'about 50ish'
question- 'what all in the same tank'

saying that there was someone on here with a 70 community of regalis, so i take it back:blush:

Cheers Kev


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Most of this information is covered here anyway:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/500305-spider-invert-stickies-faqs-read.html

Nobody seems to actually read it however.


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

My spider doesnt move much

is it ok to feed adult crickets/worms and so forth to spiderlings

What levels of humidity << this one understandable, really we should all chip in on this question, put together a huge list of species and humidity requirements and so forth 

and my personal favorite, which im asked often... Have you ever been bitten.... YES YES YES OH GOD YES.. why aint you dead? YES IM NOT DEAD IM STILL BREATHING IM FINE THEY CANT KILL YOU AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :lol2:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

:gasp: even about chocolate









GRB said:


> Most of this information is covered here anyway:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/500305-spider-invert-stickies-faqs-read.html
> 
> Nobody seems to actually read it however.


----------



## lancaster123 (May 20, 2010)

seems a fair enough thread but aren't forums a place where people can learn from experienced hobbyists who have huge collections and vast experience as well as share tips and information etc etc......maybe im wrong but i find it hard to understand how people with a couple of slings can feel they can patronise beginners to the hobby.......

not having a pop but if i was a complete noob to all this and one of the first threads i saw was this one im pretty certain i would think that RFUK was not worth the time using. And to be honest, i see plenty of posts on here from people moaning that no-one uses it anymore!


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

lancaster123 said:


> seems a fair enough thread but aren't forums a place where people can learn from experienced hobbyists who have huge collections and vast experience as well as share tips and information etc etc......maybe im wrong but i find it hard to understand how people with a couple of slings can feel they can patronise beginners to the hobby.......
> 
> not having a pop but if i was a complete noob to all this and one of the first threads i saw was this one im pretty certain i would think that RFUK was not worth the time using. And to be honest, i see plenty of posts on here from people moaning that no-one uses it anymore!


If you're intelligent enough to find this website, you should be smart enough to find the "newbie" section or at least know how to use the search button  if you're new to the hobby - it's no excuse for being lazy


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

If I was a total noob and was worried about my first T, and I came here for advice, only to find a thread entitled "Annoying questions" filled with misspelled sarky comments, I certainly wouldn't be back for a return visit.

The only stupid question is the one which isn't asked, because then you will never know the answer to it.

We were all noobs once and should have more patience.

If you can't be bothered to answer a new keeper's questions in a polite and coherent manner, it only takes a sec to link them to the sticky section. It's all laid out for them there.


----------



## lancaster123 (May 20, 2010)

rudy691 said:


> If you're intelligent enough to find this website, you should be smart enough to find the "newbie" section or at least know how to use the search button  if you're new to the hobby - it's no excuse for being lazy


valid point entirely but rather than ridicule the uneducated why not educate them and make them far better hobbyists.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I completely agree with Lisa. Im sure if everyone looks back at their first threads they will see some of the "silly" questions asked.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Agreed. I'm still embarrassed to ask things incase you all think I'm a dumbass :blush:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Agreed. I'm still embarrassed to ask things incase you all think I'm a dumbass :blush:


You can always pm me.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

selina20 said:


> I completely agree with Lisa. Im sure if everyone looks back at their first threads they will see some of the "silly" questions asked.


I do agree, we maybe should be more encouraging to newcomers to ask questions with regards to conditions etc, we have all been there, and we would all worry and maybe flame somebody who came on here and said there spider died because they diddnt keep it right. I was gonna say though, thats it very easy to google caresheets, which is what i did before i joined this forum, but they vary so much on the advise they give its stupid. 

I retract my previous comment, though it was tongue in check really. AND I ENCOURAGE ANY NEWCOMERS TO ASK ANY QUESTIONS, AS STUPID AS IT MAY SEEM TO YOU.


----------



## lancaster123 (May 20, 2010)

looks like there is some sense coming back


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

At the end of the day you can read as many care sheets as you can find but sometimes people need reassurance from other keepers what they are doing is right.


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

I've only wrote that comment as I am a moderator on 2 different forums (not T related) and get this EVERY day


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

A question I see quite a lot is -

What can I feed my slings?

I always answer this question as I have loads of slings and as such I have reasonable experience with them.
Makes me feel good to know that I may be helping someone with slightly less experience.
Still learning with the adults though
: victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

At least people ask questions before their tarantulas are affected.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

But it's not the novice questions (no matter how much they're repeated) that people mind, correct? It's the literal stoopid questions, like the chocolate one, or can I keep my Ts together, or the hybrid rubbish the other day.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> But it's not the novice questions (no matter how much they're repeated) that people mind, correct? It's the literal stoopid questions, like the chocolate one, or can I keep my Ts together, or the hybrid rubbish the other day.


The sad thing is some people actually ask these as genuine questions.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Whats this chocolate thing all about??


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

"Can I feed chocolate to my T ?"


:lol2:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

rudy691 said:


> "Can I feed chocolate to my T ?"
> 
> 
> :lol2:


You are sh:censor: me arent you??


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah, somebody asked it a while ago apparently :lol2:

it become like an urban legend now


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

rudy691 said:


> yeah, somebody asked it a while ago apparently :lol2:
> 
> it become like an urban legend now


I dont even know what to say to that:gasp:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

My M.balfouri's just tucked into a toblerone  :whistling2:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah, my T's have a sweet fang too


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

rudy691 said:


> yeah, my T's have a sweet fang too


 
Dear god...


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Chocolate is a poison you know...


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

Irony - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

much ? :whistling2:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the ironic sign picture


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

The only two questions which really annoy me, are:

How can i get my tarantula defanged?

Can tarantula's eat water gel?

Imagine: Can my defanged tarantula eat water gel? :devil:


I guess every other question is ok...(at least people are researching before buying).


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

rudy691 said:


> yeah, my T's have a sweet fang too


Be strict, tell them their fangs will rot if they eat too many sweets.


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> Be strict, tell them their fangs will rot if they eat too many sweets.


I've tried that, but when I see the smile on their little faces going through that Cadbury Nut & Raisin - I just can't resist :blush:


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> If I was a total noob and was worried about my first T, and I came here for advice, only to find a thread entitled "Annoying questions" filled with misspelled sarky comments, I certainly wouldn't be back for a return visit.
> 
> The only stupid question is the one which isn't asked, because then you will never know the answer to it.
> 
> ...


Best darn comment posted on RFUK in a long time! Very well said.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you know something.. I like some of the more popular questions. It makes me go back and re evaluate what I know. Things change, husbandry skill improve, as does our knowledge.. so bring them on.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

what about chocolate mice?

:2thumb:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

kevhutch said:


> what about chocolate mice?
> 
> :2thumb:


Snake food? :lol2:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

kevhutch said:


> what about chocolate mice?
> 
> :2thumb:


nope, they went extinct ever since woolworths shut down....


Although you can still buy them, nothing beats the woolworths ones which have been touched by everyone. :whistling2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Slightly off topic but .....

Someone did ask me yesterday about spider reproduction as he knew an arachnophobe that wouldn't crush spiders because she thought if they were pregnant (his words) hundreds of little babies would come scuttling out .


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Slightly off topic but .....
> 
> Someone did ask me yesterday about spider reproduction as he knew an arachnophobe that wouldn't crush spiders because she thought if they were pregnant (his words) hundreds of little babies would come scuttling out .


:lol2:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

May i ask how many has said "use the search function" in a very impolite way... i see this often and it bugs me alot... noing all that person wanted was an answer, wouldnt it be fair to say that we all contradict our selfs ? i mean any question is a valid question yea, so for the sakes of the new hobbyist's or inexperienced hobbyist, (better than noob ) instead of saying "Search function" how about help them, if you dont want to help dont say anything.. i remember when i first started out, and no matter how much research you do... it just aint enough, there's still questions need answering clearer if not better, like the whole molt thing, how many of you have been asked "It's been a week or so and my spider still has'nt molted yet", god noes how many care sheet's iv seen that clearly states, Pre-molt, then the molt all happens in as little as a week...

there's no suprize why so many begginer's are confused, and to why the same re-accuring question's come up, Even when the molt thing does come up, iv never seen no info on what to look for during premolt, other than if the spider doesnt eat it's possible it's in pre-molt... helpfull yes but before i learnt the other sighn's, i used to take this badly, e.g is she going to die then, i mean like you said it's only a possibility she is going to molt :Na_Na_Na_Na: << seem's a silly question to most, but would i want her to die no ... now i no what pre-molt sighn's there are and have done for year's now, 

my point here is, weve all done it, fobbed a new commer with "search function" or moaned about it... but maybe we should all do what has been mentioned help but put it in detail, give re-assurence, help and make them feel welcomed, you'll get ahell of alot more for being a good person than a "Gwumpy pants":lol2:


----------



## lancaster123 (May 20, 2010)

TCBT said:


> May i ask how many has said "use the search function" in a very impolite way... i see this often and it bugs me alot... noing all that person wanted was an answer, wouldnt it be fair to say that we all contradict our selfs ? i mean any question is a valid question yea, so for the sakes of the new hobbyist's or inexperienced hobbyist, (better than noob ) instead of saying "Search function" how about help them, if you dont want to help dont say anything.. i remember when i first started out, and no matter how much research you do... it just aint enough, there's still questions need answering clearer if not better, like the whole molt thing, how many of you have been asked "It's been a week or so and my spider still has'nt molted yet", god noes how many care sheet's iv seen that clearly states, Pre-molt, then the molt all happens in as little as a week...
> 
> there's no suprize why so many begginer's are confused, and to why the same re-accuring question's come up, Even when the molt thing does come up, iv never seen no info on what to look for during premolt, other than if the spider doesnt eat it's possible it's in pre-molt... helpfull yes but before i learnt the other sighn's, i used to take this badly, e.g is she going to die then, i mean like you said it's only a possibility she is going to molt :Na_Na_Na_Na: << seem's a silly question to most, but would i want her to die no ... now i no what pre-molt sighn's there are and have done for year's now,
> 
> my point here is, weve all done it, fobbed a new commer with "search function" or moaned about it... but maybe we should all do what has been mentioned help but put it in detail, give re-assurence, help and make them feel welcomed, you'll get ahell of alot more for being a good person than a "Gwumpy pants":lol2:


even worse when you get the smug response of 'Google :whistling2:'!!!!!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

lol i just thought it would be a good idea to have a simple Q&A bit under the general stickys bit. just to save the same questions poping up again and agin thats all. it doesnt pee' me off that people ask the questions its just daft that they dont do reserch before they buy the animal, hell go back to the start of my posts n i think i put one about i was worried coz my E.campestratus had lost hairs on its abdomen :lol2: 

I was plannin on somthing like 

Q: my chile rose doesnt eat whats up with her
A: Tarantulas can fast for long periods of time usually when approching an upcoming molt.

Q: Can tarantulas drink water gel
A: NO!

lol not Q: my tarantula is on its back is it dead
A: no you idiot its molting, god you should have bloomin look3d up its care before buying it you dont deserve to own tarantulas.

Catch ma drift  granted though this thread is a little intimidating n i could have worded it better lol.


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

So what your saying is..... that is i should be able to feed my tarantulas snickers for lunch and pot noodle for dinner ? lol


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

My emperor scorpion hasn't eaten for 3 days.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

the only question that I think is stupid is one that goes like this.

"I just brought a tarantula now what do I need to do to look after it?"

The reason it is so bloody stupid is because of those first 5 words! If you are a newbe or an experienced keeper, if you buy a species without looking into its basic living requirements you are a plank. If however you ask before you buy then fair does to you, you have a little common sence after all.
No other questions are stupid IMHO just an unasked one.

btw



> Q: Can tarantulas drink water gel
> A: NO!


maybe the answer could be no but they can chew on it and so get moisture from it this way.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lol i got asked about spider reproduction the other day. Apparently the males lay their eggs in the females and the babies burst out the females when they are ready lmao.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> The only stupid question is the one which isn't asked, because then you will never know the answer to it.





Baldpoodle said:


> No other questions are stupid IMHO just an unasked one.


oi BP, stop nicking my quotes you thread napper you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

rudy691 said:


> I've tried that, but when I see the smile on their little faces going through that Cadbury Nut & Raisin - I just can't resist :blush:


Me and my pink toes often share a cake of Galaxy cookie crumble while watching a chick flick. Thats our Saturday night ritual:2thumb:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

This thread has been well and truly RFUK'd hasn't it lol


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

DannyB said:


> This thread has been well and truly RFUK'd hasn't it lol


Better that than scaring off newbies from asking questions:2thumb:
If I had recently joined and seen this thread I wouldn't use the board as It gives the impression its "full of know it all smart ar:censor:es unwilling to help new comers"
When in most cases its not, it full of lovely helpful friendly folks:whistling2:


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

i always read every care sheet i can find on any new animal i'm going to buy. but its still nice to be able to ask questions on here
and get answers from people that may have exsperiance in the problem you are haveing.but sometimes i'm nervous to ask just in case i'm judged
an idiot,people should be encouraged to ask questions not mocked.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

DannyB said:


> This thread has been well and truly RFUK'd hasn't it lol


lol A'men to that i gave up on the idea n decided to re-vamp my Jungle carpet pythons enclosure insted lol it looks sick:2thumb:

O n btw Bauld poodle 'Grass is green' < feel free to share your veiws about how it isnt


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

brownj6709 said:


> O n btw Bauld poodle 'Grass is green' < feel free to share your veiws about how it isnt


Fresh new grass is mostly green but old, dry or dieing grass is mostly a yellow or brown colour.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

sorry Garlic I gave myself a severe spanking for that.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> Fresh new grass is mostly green but old, dry or dieing grass is mostly a yellow or brown colour.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> sorry Garlic I gave myself a severe spanking for that.


Haha i could av guessed, i was gona put the sky is blue but youd av put not when its cloudy or sank like that lol


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Also.. is grass green? Is the sky blue? Or is it just the light wave signatures that we can pick up with our visual sensory organs? What if it is really..black? but we are conditioned that black is actually green?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> sorry Garlic I gave myself a severe spanking for that.


pics or it didn't happen :blush:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> pics or it didn't happen :blush:


have to say in curious to see the face behind the computer


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Brown photos from your family album are not related to this thread at all but they do explain why you do not seem to know how to think for yourself.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> Brown photos from your family album are not related to this thread at all but they do explain why you do not seem to know how to think for yourself.


Yea nice one mate bring family into it you dont know my current situation, nd that comment cut deep. n i recon you dont dare put your photo up as a few people wana give you a slap.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

brownj6709 said:


> Yea nice one mate bring family into it you dont know my current situation, nd that comment cut deep. n i recon you dont dare put your photo up as a few people wana give you a slap.


your attually quite funny you know that.


----------

